# The MIB is back! Mittwochs in Buxtehude!



## kiddykorn (29. März 2006)

Hallo Leute,
so nachdem wir ein Jahr mit:
*"Biken in Stade"*
unsere Touren in Buxtehude betitelt haben will ich dem treffen jetzt mal die richtige Orts Bezeichnung geben.

Und da es ja Mode ist den Touren hier Namen zu geben,
Nightride, Freeridesession, After Work Biken usw. habe ich mich für 

*M * ittwochs
*I  * n
*B  * uxtehude

entschieden um den Treffen einen Namen zu geben.

So jetzt mal zu den Fakten.
Ich plane jeden Mittwoch ab 17:00Uhr(wenn es länger hell ist auch gerne etwas später) den Neukloster-Forst unsicher zu machen.
Es werden Touren von 2-4Std im moderaten Tempo(dem langsamsten angepasst).
Treffpunkt ist der Pfingstmarkt-Platz in Neukloster direkt an der B73.
Ich werde regelmäßig hier im Forum und im LMB Posten um Interessenten auf dem Laufenden zu halten.

Ich würde mich freuen wenn ich nicht immer alleine fahren müsste.

Gruß Christian


----------



## kiddykorn (29. März 2006)

Sorry, aber gleich die erste Tour muss wegen anhaltenden Regen abgesagt werden! 

Aber nächsten Mittwoch auf ein neues! 

Gruß
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knuut (29. März 2006)

Ja, wäre auch dabei gewesen aber ich habe noch keinen Freischwimmer, den müsste man doch heute haben oder ???

Aber der Sommer hat ja auch erst begonnen (nur wo???)


----------



## Janny (29. März 2006)

Da komm' ich aber auch mal mit. Vielleicht sogar um das neue Radl einzuweihen. 
Herr, schick' Dürre über das Land.


----------



## kiddykorn (30. März 2006)

Janny schrieb:
			
		

> Da komm' ich aber auch mal mit. Vielleicht sogar um das neue Radl einzuweihen.
> Herr, schick' Dürre über das Land.



Als neuer Mitbürger im LK Stade bist Du uns immer herzlich willkommen !!!


----------



## madbull (30. März 2006)

Janny schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht sogar um das neue Radl einzuweihen.


Wie wo watt - immer noch nicht?!?


----------



## AND (30. März 2006)

Moin Christian,
nett, daß die Tour meinem Tempo (dem langsamsten) angepasst wird  
Wenn ich aufs Rad komme, bin ich nächste Woche dabei !

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Ente on a bike (31. März 2006)

Ich schau vielleicht auch mal vorbei...


----------



## Knuut (1. April 2006)

Ich bin für zwei Wochen definitiv nicht dabei, werde ein wenig Freireiten im Allgäu und Hessen. Danach werde ich auch mit dabei sein. Greetz


----------



## Julianernst (1. April 2006)

Hallo

Ich werde mir Mittwoch mal den Neukloster-Forst zeigen lassen.

Bis Danne


----------



## Ente on a bike (2. April 2006)

Von wem denn Julian?
Würde vielleicht mitkommen aber mein bike braucht noch eine Feinjustage am Schaltwerk.
Beherrscht das jemand?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kiddykorn (2. April 2006)

Ente on a bike schrieb:
			
		

> Von wem denn Julian?


Na wenn ich die Tour schon anbiete dann werde ich wohl auch das Guiden übernehmen!


----------



## AND (5. April 2006)

Mahlzeit,
Schneefall, Hagel und  zwei Grad Plus, ich werde heute nicht dabei sein   .

Gruß Andreas


----------



## kiddykorn (5. April 2006)

AND schrieb:
			
		

> Mahlzeit,
> Schneefall, Hagel und  zwei Grad Plus, ich werde heute nicht dabei sein   .
> 
> Gruß Andreas



Du scheinst ja in einer komplett anderen Wetterzone zu leben als ich?!? 

Bei mir sind 8,5 Grad zwar bewölkt und windig aber durchaus Bike-taugliches Wetter! 

Gruß
Christian


----------



## OBRADY (5. April 2006)

Nächste Woche bin ichauch wieder mit von der Partie...

Viel Spaß

Anja


----------



## kiddykorn (5. April 2006)

So, der Anfang ist gemacht!!

Julianernst und ich haben die erste Runde gedreht und das ist dabei raus gekommen:







Dann nächste Woche auf ein Neues!!
Ich werde einen Termin Posten.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## kiddykorn (7. April 2006)

Moin,
ich kann nächste Woche leider keine Tour anbieten da ich andere Termine habe.

Ich wünsche Euch allen dann SCHÖNE OSTERN!!

Bis dann.
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kiddykorn (17. April 2006)

Und nun geht es weiter!

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2300

Bis Mittwoch!


----------



## willibux (18. April 2006)

Hallo Hasen und Igel,

so ich bin neu hier und dann findet mal gleich Leute aus Buxtehude  . Welche Vorraussetzungen sollten denn gegeben sein um bei Euch mitfahren zu können? Also im Vorwege ich bin absoluter Anfänger, Fahr- und Materialtechnisch, eine körperliche Grundfitness ist aber vorhanden  (zumindest glaube ich das)


----------



## kiddykorn (18. April 2006)

Na dann Willkommen im Forum!

Wenn Du Lust hast mal am Mittwochs mitzukommen bist Du jederzeit Willkommen.
Wir fahren immer so das der Langsamste das Tempo bestimmt und verloren haben wir noch niemanden!(wie auch? So groß ist der Wald ja nicht!).
Also wo soll ich Dich Mittwoch einsammeln? 
Gruß
Christian


----------



## willibux (18. April 2006)

Huch,

so schnell, mein Bike gibt das im moment wahrscheinlich noch garnicht her, habe es zwar letzte Woche mal ein paar Stunden den Buxtehuder Soldatenwald getrieben, aber ob das nun nicht ein bißchen viel für das Ding ist? immerhin nicht mehr das jüngste.  Und beileibe nicht das beste, wenn man sich hier im Forum so "umliest".

Gruß Markus


----------



## kiddykorn (18. April 2006)

OK, war ja nur so eine Idee!?!
Schau doch immer mal wieder hier herein und wenn es passt stößt Du zu einer Tour dazu!

Gruß
Christian


----------



## willibux (18. April 2006)

@Kiddykorn: kannst Du einen Händler in Buxtehude oder Umgebung empfehlen zwecks Ersatzteile und Um- bzw. Aufrüstung? 

Und ja, ich werde hoffentlich bald auch mal mitfahren, alleine fahren ist garnicht so spannend


----------



## Ente on a bike (18. April 2006)

Noch ein Buxtehuder...
Tach auch!
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal bei gelegenheit!
Brauche auch noch Tatkräftige hilfe bei meinem Bike.
Wenn jemand sich auskennt also bitte laut HIER rufen.


----------



## kiddykorn (19. April 2006)

Und schön war es Heute!!!

Und damit die nächste Woche auch gesichert ist:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/mitfahrer.php?do=unsubscribeall&t=2300  

Gruß
Christian


----------



## kiddykorn (26. April 2006)

Wie sieht es aus Heute?

Also ich fahre auch bei dem Sche** Wetter.
Dann bis nachher!


----------



## kiddykorn (2. Mai 2006)

Ich habe hier für Mittwoch nochmal einen Termin gepostet.

Bis Morgen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kiddykorn (8. Mai 2006)

Ich versuchs nochmal!

Hier

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Janny (9. Mai 2006)

Der Pfingstmarkt-Parkplatz ist der bei der Fernfahrerhölle? Oder ist das in BUX? Wollte morgen mal mitkommen, und würde aus Richtung HH dazustossen.
Tschö
Jan


----------



## kiddykorn (9. Mai 2006)

Das ist die Fernfahrerhölle in Neukloster!

John Rico ist auch noch am überlegen ob er aus Hamburg dazu stößt, dann kann ich Euch beide am Bahnhof einsammeln und wir fahren zusammen zum Treffpunkt!

Bis Morgen!
Gruß
Christian


----------



## Janny (10. Mai 2006)

Okidoki. Melde mich dann von unterwegs per Fon.


----------



## Ente on a bike (10. Mai 2006)

Wann gehts nochmal los vom Pfingstmarkt?


----------



## kiddykorn (10. Mai 2006)

17:00Uhr Pfingstmarkt!
Hier stehen alle weiteren Details!


----------



## kiddykorn (6. Juni 2006)

So, es geht mal wieder los!!

MIB - Tour!

Also dann bis morgen!!

Christian


----------



## gnss (7. Juni 2006)

ich werde es mal versuchen, wo genau ist denn dieser Parkplatz? 
http://maps.google.com/?ll=53.479618,9.641705&spn=0.037747,0.080509&t=k&om=1


----------



## kiddykorn (7. Juni 2006)

gnss schrieb:
			
		

> ich werde es mal versuchen, wo genau ist denn dieser Parkplatz?
> http://maps.google.com/?ll=53.479618,9.641705&spn=0.037747,0.080509&t=k&om=1


Melde Dich doch eben kurz wann und wo Du aus dem Zug steigst dann hole ich Dich am Bahnhof ab!
Handy Nr. steht im LMB.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gnss (7. Juni 2006)

Ich fahre das letzte Stück mit dem Rad, falls ich den Parkplatz nicht finde werde ich mich nochmal melden.


----------



## kiddykorn (7. Juni 2006)

Der Parkplatz ist direkt an der B73 und auch nicht zu übersehen, aber ich hab mein Telefon Griffbereit!

Alles klar dann bis nachher!


----------



## gnss (7. Juni 2006)

Eine sehr schöne Ausfahrt mit vielen kurzen, knackigen Auf- und Abfahrten, die oft mit Wurzeln() oder Steinen durchsetzt sind. Sehr empfehlenswert! 

Vielleicht könnte man an irgendeinem Wochenende eine große HaBes, Buxtehude, Bucholz-Tour starten.


----------



## ducdich (7. Juni 2006)

Hi,
ich würd ja auch gern mal mitfahren da ich auch in Bux wohne.
Habt ihr auch noch andere Termine im Angebot,da ich in der Woche frühestens 19:15 uhr Zeit hätte?


----------



## hoedsch (7. Juni 2006)

gnss schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht könnte man an irgendeinem Wochenende eine große HaBes, Buxtehude, Bucholz-Tour starten.



Vom Terrain her müsste das passen. Die Gebiete sind doch recht gut verbunden, so dass man nicht viel an der Strasse langradeln muss. Die große Tour wäre doch mal ein Versuch wert.

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## John Rico (7. Juni 2006)

@gnss:
Langsam machst du mir ja echt Angst, wenn ich so an letztes Jahr denke...  

Aber so eine Tour am WE wäre wirklich klasse, sollten wir mal organisieren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kiddykorn (8. Juni 2006)

Da hätte ich Lust zu!

Den Buxtehuder Part übernehme ich gerne!

Was haltet Ihr von Sonntag? Danach bin ich erstmal die nächsten 3Wochen ausgebucht!

@ducdich: Ich bin öfters am WE spontan unterwegs, ich kann ja das nächste mal eine PM schicken!

@all: Hier der Termin für die nächste Woche.

Gruß
KIDDYKORN


----------



## ducdich (8. Juni 2006)

@kiddykorn

das wäre klasse wenn du mir ne`Mail machst.
Den Soldatenwald kann man auch gut mit einbeziehen. ,auch für die Tour nach Buchholz.


----------



## John Rico (8. Juni 2006)

Och ne, dann wär ich nach der Beppo-Tour schon das zweite Mal nicht dabei.  
Sonntag hat mein Bruder Geburtstag, da kann ich also definitiv nicht!

Ein Alternativ-Termin wäre mir daher sehr lieb, oder es gibt in naher Zukunft ne Wiederholung.


Gruß
Sven


----------



## gnss (8. Juni 2006)

Sonntag ist vielleicht ein wenig kurzfristig für den einen oder anderen. Wir brauchen auch noch jemanden, der sich gut in Buchholz auskennt. Der Sommer läuft uns hoffentlich nicht davon.


----------



## kiddykorn (13. Juni 2006)

So morgen geht es wieder los!!

MIB-Tour!


----------



## kiddykorn (14. Juni 2006)

Da sich niemand angemeldet hat, fahre ich eine andere Runde für mich allein.

Bis nächste Woche!


----------



## kiddykorn (21. Juni 2006)

So Leutz,
die MIB Tour macht Urlaub!
Ich verabschiede mich erstmal in richtung Griechenland und werde so in ca 3Wochen wieder die erste Tour posten!

Gruß
Christian


----------



## ducdich (22. Juni 2006)

also ich hoffe mal dass mein Garantiefall bis zum WE abgewickelt ist und ich mein Bike wieder komplett habe.
Dann werd ich mal Eure Fahrspuren nachziehen,damit die Trails nicht zuwachsen bis Ihr wieder zum Fahren kommt.


----------



## kiddykorn (17. Juli 2006)

Hallo Leute,
so dann will ich mal wieder einen Termin posten!
 Und es wird dann voraussichtlich der letzte Termin von mir für die nächsten 2 Monate sein, da es ab Montag verschärft mit der Saison Vorbereitung los geht(4X Training pro Woche + Spiele und Turniere) und ich da wohl kaum noch Kräfte fürs Biken aufbringen kann.

Es wäre schön wenn ich diesen Termin nicht alleine fahren muss!

Gruß
Christian


----------



## OBRADY (17. Juli 2006)

Tach...

Janny und ich kommen mit.Ist ja fast sowas wie ne Abschiedstour..*lach*..

Kommen evtl. per Bike angefahren, so das Ihr evtl. ein paar Minütchen warten müsstes..

Bis Mittwoch
Anja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kiddykorn (18. Juli 2006)

Na, Abschiedstour klingt so negativ !
Ich werde natürlich versuchen so oft es geht mich auf das Bike zu sitzen aber die Zeit für regelmäßige Termine ist einfach nicht mehr da.

Bis Mittwoch!

Christian


----------



## kiddykorn (23. August 2006)

So da bin ich mal wieder!
Ich habe vor heute Abend mal wieder etwas die Beine locker zu fahren und würde mich freuen wenn ich das nicht alleine machen muss!

LMB

Da ich schon länger nicht mehr auf dem Bike gesessen habe wird es auch wirklich langsam.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## kiddykorn (23. August 2006)

kiddykorn schrieb:
			
		

> So da bin ich mal wieder!
> Ich habe vor heute Abend mal wieder etwas die Beine locker zu fahren und würde mich freuen wenn ich das nicht alleine machen muss!
> 
> LMB
> ...


Sorry, fällt aus wegen Arbeit!!!!


----------



## Sunnyboy77 (27. August 2006)

Hallo

Also kommenden Mittwoch hätte ich Zeit. Ich würde mich aber noch als Anfänger bezeichnen. Bike erst seit etwa drei Monaten. Das zum Thema Geschwindigkeit und Ausdauer. Denke aber schon, daß ich recht fit bin. 
Komme aus Buchholz und würde mit dem Auto kommen. Kann man da irgenwo das Auto stehenlassen?
Gruß
Mark


----------



## kiddykorn (29. August 2006)

Hallo Sunnyboy77,

leider wird es die nächsten 14 Tage nichts.

Aber schau mal wieder rein, ich werde auf alle fälle wieder Touren posten sowie das zeitlich passt.

Gruß
kiddykorn


----------



## Sunnyboy77 (29. August 2006)

Hi

Naja, der Mittwoch ist immer mein freier Tag. Wird schon irgendwann wieder. Aber wenn ich mal aus dem Fenster schaue....da vergeht mir auch die Lust zum Biken...ganz ehrlich. Vielleicht hörts ja gleich irgendwann mal auf, dann ziehe ich los 
Mald dich einfach.

Liebe Grüße

Mark


----------

